# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Can i get another Australian WHV??

## Atravel

Hi i have already completed my year visa in australia i did the seasonal work and spent nearly 2years in the beautiful country i have been home for 6 months and am missing the place alot.I was just wondering if anybody knows if you can ever apply for another year on a WHV,orthere is that it 4 me?

----------

